# The Sparkinator 2



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

He's still going strong and appears *fully* recovered. Whoooooooope, Hu Ra and all those other excited expletives! At 8 year's of age, he still acts like 2.       I'm re counting my blessings or good luck, however you might view it.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Great to see the ol Sparkinator is firing on all cylinders again! This has been a long haul for the both of you. I'm super happy for ya Fred. Good luck on your next fishin' trip!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I couldn't be happier for you Leeky!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, and I can't stop talking about it.  Please forgive me, I'm just so happy that I have to vent and I knew you guys would understand and forgive me for going to an extreme of babbling/bragging, etc,. He's just sooooo much of a buddy and when he hurts, so do I. And when he's happy, guess what!   Taking him to Id. reservoir Wed. and will try to get a pic. of him helping me land a monster.


----------

